# How to remove broken stud and extractor?



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

The previous owner or his mechanic used some bolts in place of the correct studs on the exhaust manifold. Well, in removal of the manifold I twisted one of these off. To make a long story short I tried an easy out that broke off in the bolt. Now, I am faced with a dilema. Do I remove the head and take it to a shop for them to arc the extractor out or to I remove the engine and try to get the bolt out on my own? Anyone have any experience with this that they would like to share? I do not know what is involved with removing the head as I have never done so. Also, I do not know what they would charge to extract it for me. Thanks. I know a lot of people come here looking for free advice but, I am sure this is a common problem.


----------



## jd2355 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How to remove broken stud and extractor? (guinness97)*

dam thats a real bad spot to be in,I feel for ya bud. depending on the style of extractor you used you may be able to get it out. IF it was the left hand thread style you could try a hammer and very small chisel or center punch to tap it in the oppisite direction this has worked for me on occation. if it's the splined type hammer in ones (if it's broke off flush)you almost have to build it up with weld to get on it with vicegrips and use two screw drivers or crow foot bars to pry it out. if that works than just drill the bolt out and retap the threads.


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yea, it's in a bad spot. I might be able to drill small holes around it to get it out. Just a pain in the a$$. I used a drive-in tapered extractor.


----------



## jd2355 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (guinness97)*

that just might work to loosen it up and help to get it out. as long as your first hole is good and centered you should be able to drill it to the tap drill size for the size of stud your using. if your off too far there's allways thread inserts. Good luck!


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yea, the helicoil is the last resort.


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (guinness97)*

I had the same problem recently, I used my welder to blob up the end of the broken stud enough that I could grab it with a pair of vice grips. This method worked awesome for me so if you know anyone with a small wire feed try it







Oh, and before anyone asks, the welder I used was a tiny lincoln and no you do not need to worry about the aluminum. Arc welds don't like to stick to aluminum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fugazi885)*

You can also use a torch to heat the broken bolt/extractor red hot and let it cool down slowly over time. By doing this you take the temper away from the metal which makes it softer allowing you to drill it out. You may have to do it more than once depending how much of the extractor is broken off in the bolt.


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (fugazi885)*

I wish I thought of that one before. I think I lost half of my brain in the 90's







I had more stud sticking until I started messing with trying to get it out. I don't have much meat sticking out but, I will try it before I take the head off. I have a little Lincoln mig welder.


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (guinness97)*

I would also suggest hosing it down with some penetrating oil after you get it welded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (fugazi885)*

I realized that this car has been sitting for a long time and it would be a good idea to go through the whole thing. So I took the head off here is what it looks like.
































This head says H and looks like 88 stamped on it. Guess it's not the OG head.


----------

